# What made you get into slingshots?



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

How did you become a slingshot enthusiast?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I registered in slingshotforum.com and the fun and the madness never stopped.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw a rat in my garden and went looking for trapping advice on the internet, which led to DIY traps on Youtube, then airgun rat shooting videos, then Gamekeeper John pheasant shooting videos, then SSF and the bug bit.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

If I remember right, it was a small article in a magazine and I ordered myself a "wrist rocket". While looking for one, I kept seeing these ridiculously small but very pretty, pocketable frames. Hmmmm....


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The .22 ammo drought...

edit: I can get it again, I just don't- as much.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I had slingshots when I was a boy but really got the bug when I was station in the UK and met some English guys that were big into catty's. We had a lot of fun. Been into it ever since off and on but never completely got away from it and most likely never will. Its something I can afford and the slingshot people are pretty cool. Great hobby, past time, addiction, obsession, call it what you will but I always have a slingshot, a handful of 7/16 and a pocket knife close at hand.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw the Bean Shooter Man, a.k.a. Mr. Rufus Hussey, on the 6 o'clock news shooting...around 1980 or 82... I was hooked.
Years later... this forum.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Chronic Heart Failure hit me in 2014. For two plus years the most strenuous activity I could manage was loom knitting making scarves and caps. Got really bored and fed up with knitting and when my condition began to improve I started looking for something a bit more interesting and challenging. I reached a point that I could get out and move around more and wanted something to force me to increase the number of steps taken each day. I watched a bunch of Slingshot Channel videos and googled slingshots. I found some on eBay and began ordering them. First was an Alley Cat and a few Tripwire frames then ordered a Kit Fox from A+ Slingshots and a few on eBay from Biker Mike and Six Sick Sheep then I ordered three from SS, a Hammer, little Plinker and Bean Flip. Then three from PP a Side Shooter, Tac Hammer and Ranger Tac. Slingshot shooting certainly got me outside more and I set up back stops and catch boxes as far away from the house as the property allows causing me to get more steps logged on my phone app. Not that slingshot shooting is strenuous exercise but I have to log steps in order to shoot which is the big bonus for me. I know I should stop buying or trading for slingshots but that is a big part of the fun about it also. It also led to the adventure of coming up with The Big Iron which got me hooked on seeing something I developed turn into reality. I've never had something as mundane or simple as slingshot shooting be such a big part of my life but there isn't much more that interest me right now. I am sure that the slingshot bug is here for the long run.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a few slingshots as a kid but didn't really take an active interest until I started watching the Slingshot Channel on YouTube. Let me show you its features.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

While looking at hunting/gun videos on youtube I dont remember exactly but i think i saw the big German guy shooting them on YouTube and other videos and just started building them and never stopped .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Back in 1990 an archery friend took out his TruMark FS1 while I was at his place visiting. We shot it for a while and I ended up buying my own a few days later. The slingshots seemed like a good addition to the traditional archery hobby. Sometime around 2007/2008 I discovered the forums and it all went into hyper mode after that.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

As a kid dad introduced me to his childhood game and none of us handled it well. Strongly believing that's a crude way of flinging rocks, till joergsprave proved me otherwise in this very scene.




Thank you Joerg! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I started as a kid. Took some time off when I started gun hunting, then picked it back up when I started bow hunting. Those pesky squirrels!! I may not walk out of the woods with a deer but I always had squirrel. It's always seemed to just be there. Now since computers came I to play I started seeing these pretty little pocket shooters and all this talor made rubber it was ON!!
I certainly have enjoyed this forum.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Have always had them. But all those cool shots of accuracy inspired me to get more serious.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wanted something I could shoot in town without getting into trouble. I looked at a couple slingshots at a big box store, pulled it back once and thought no way can I shoot that very long. I’m not sure how I came across Pocket Predator, but when I seen the gallery page I was hooked. I get my first from Bill, which turns out to be one of the best things I’ve ever done. I then see a slingshot video with this guy shooting targets, and I notice he has an Otterbein School shirt on Otterbein is 15 miles from me. I finally get to meet MJ and his awesome family. MJ and Jodi put on the first MWST and that’s where I get to meet some of the most amazing people I have ever met.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Dad said airguns cost to much and got me a black widow pretty much sums it up .I live in a town that had a grain elevator and trains but there was also lots of iron ore piles so we had a lot round ammo But was not very heavy well I think was ore


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

On day while I was in a tree, I noticed a perfectly proportioned fork. I thought to my self that it would make a great slingshot. I took it home and banded it with office rubber bands. While researching the best way to rig it up, I stumbled onto this forum and the rest , they say, is history.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Started as most, wrist rocket as a kid. Then about 8 years ago I made a bent rod frame and showed it to my nephew and was amazed at how accurate I was (wasn't very good with the wrist rocket). Got a Simple Shot Scout a few years later and started learning about slingshots on the net. After joining the forum my interest really boomed and I got into slingshots so much I sold my airguns lol.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

When I watched grandpa kill a gopher in the front yard with his homemade slingshot round-'bout 1964. Loved 'em ever since!


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

I bought a cheap slingshot about 6 months ago. just an old man being childlike. Then I got more interested, watched a few videos by Simple Shot bought a Scout and things took off from there.Its good recreation and stress relief. I also enjoy reading the posts from you guys. CHEERS TO ALL


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Though I've been involved in archery on and off for 6 decades or so, it seems to me that at about the time I joined an archery club around 2008/9 that I begun to have an interest in archery's first cousin, slingshooting.

As you may know, I joined the NSA, then became my state's NSA rep, then became #2 in the NSA totem pole. Well, those of us who volunteered to foster the NSA soon realized that the goal of the NSA was not to acquire membership and foster the sport, as we thought and envisioned , but to sell slingshots, and be rewarded for harvesting bigger and bigger game. Disillusioned, the volunteer members, including myself, dropped out. It COULD have been a revival of the original NSA, which would have been wonderful, but the ship's captain had set sail for another destination.

However, I still maintained an interest in slingshots, and occasionally gather up a bushel of funny to share with you folks.

THWACK!


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

Long time archery addict. Can't hunt with bows in the UK, but you can a catapult. It is also legal to shoot them on any common ground.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

I bought a wrist rocket at Academy it had no power and promptly broke thought believe I can build a better sling that started the whole project going!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was 6 in 1960 in rural Arkansas and the youngest of 7 boys so it was inevitable that we had flipguns. Oddly enough, it was my Yankee mother that taught us to make and shoot them. Tires started changing about that time and did not work so well as they did and interest waned. In the '70's good rubber became more available and My interest re-surged about the time a lot of football players and other bullies car widows started getting shot out. Sheer vandalism of which I heartily disapproved of course. But since then I have almost always had one. In 2011 or so I found this forum and The Slingshot Channel and became an active builder\shooter.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> I was 6 in 1960 in rural Arkansas and the youngest of 7 boys so it was inevitable that we had flipguns. Oddly enough, it was my Yankee mother that taught us to make and shoot them. Tires started changing about that time and did not work so well as they did and interest waned. In the '70's good rubber became more available and My interest re-surged about the time a lot of football players and other bullies car widows started getting shot out. Sheer vandalism of which I heartily disapproved of course. But since then I have almost always had one. In 2011 or so I found this forum and The Slingshot Channel and became an active builder\shooter.


It's amazing how much unsolved vandalism occurs.

In Russia, they'd use the word "hooligans".

One slingshot, one hooligan, one hexnut, one window - what a shattering thought!

But you can just call me THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

had some as a kid, got away from the as I got older, then saw Joerg Sprave's YouTube vids, and got hooked again, but have always loved working

with all kinds of wood, but especially natural limbs as they have some of the most interesting grain patterns. I found this forum recently and everyone

here is such good people, willing to so freely share everything slingshots, and that my friends, you can't beat with even a forked stick, lol.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

I started at the age of 10. we had no any toys to buy at those years. The only choice is to make slingshot with tree fork or water gun with bamboo, or play the mud or swim in the river and catch fish.

I stopped playing it at age of 15 because it is restricted in the school. and then i picked up it again 5 or 6 ago when i went back to china. i was just wanting to memorize the childhood happiness.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> I was 6 in 1960 in rural Arkansas and the youngest of 7 boys so it was inevitable that we had flipguns. Oddly enough, it was my Yankee mother that taught us to make and shoot them. Tires started changing about that time and did not work so well as they did and interest waned. In the '70's good rubber became more available and My interest re-surged about the time a lot of football players and other bullies car widows started getting shot out. Sheer vandalism of which I heartily disapproved of course. But since then I have almost always had one. In 2011 or so I found this forum and The Slingshot Channel and became an active builder\shooter.


"Tires started changing... and did not work well so well as they did..."

Ummm, from tube to tubeless??????


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Remember when Inner-Tubes had real rubber anybody remember red rubber Inner- Tubes??


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Remember when Inner-Tubes had real rubber anybody remember red rubber Inner- Tubes??


No, why?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

LOL!! That was a while ago if you can not recall. Actually what I am looking around for is a manufacturer who needs or wants new ideas and prototypes! We do have a bunch not only Slingshots but archery as well [bowfishing and magnet fishing] some unsual stuff!!WS


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> LOL!! That was a while ago if you can not recall. Actually what I am looking around for is a manufacturer who needs or wants new ideas and prototypes! We do have a bunch not only Slingshots but archery as well [bowfishing and magnet fishing] some unsual stuff!!WS


So, how many people are attracted to magnet fishing?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> LOL!! That was a while ago if you can not recall. Actually what I am looking around for is a manufacturer who needs or wants new ideas and prototypes! We do have a bunch not only Slingshots but archery as well [bowfishing and magnet fishing] some unsual stuff!!WS


If I do not recall, it may not be because of "a while ago". It is probably the same reason why, when I reach the second floor, I don't remember why I'm there.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> LOL!! That was a while ago if you can not recall. Actually what I am looking around for is a manufacturer who needs or wants new ideas and prototypes! We do have a bunch not only Slingshots but archery as well [bowfishing and magnet fishing] some unsual stuff!!WS


I don't understand why people fish for bows. People fish for Largemouth Bass. Trout, Tuna, Catfish and other species, but who fishes for bows?

And, if one catches a bow, does it taste like chicken?

It's the same thing with bowhunting - who hunts for a bow? Do people go "firearm hunting"? What happens when one "harvests" a firearm?

Is it gutted then barbecued?

Deer hunting, rabbit hunting, bargain hunting I understand. Otherwise, I'm perplexed.

...just sayin'...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This guy got me into slingshots. He is an uncle of mine, and the best shooter I know in person. He shot in front of me and he is comparable to the best videos I've watched. 
He is an old timer hunter, so you can guess his style, he shoots a lot like Ruffus Husley.
I visited him yesterday, upgraded his rubber to flats and we shot together. He said that I am not bad.....when I shot the leaf of a rose from 15m with HIS natty and rubber.... Ok, I was aiming the center of the rose and I wasn't used to his setup, but still. 
Anyway, I got into slingshots because I wanted, and still want, to become his equal or better. 
After my last visit I am not sure how long it will take, he shot some cans I threw in the air, shot some lemons off the tree by shooting where they are attached to the branch without harming the fruit etc etc. 
Oh, and he shoots stones.
What surprised me is that I shot much better than normal in his presence. I don't know why, but I did. Maybe because I knew I can't surpass him so I had no anxiety?
You can't see it in the pics, but he is drawing past his head when shooting, floating anchor, doesn't aim, and shoots immediately.....


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bet he shoots a lot !



THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!! That was a while ago if you can not recall. Actually what I am looking around for is a manufacturer who needs or wants new ideas and prototypes! We do have a bunch not only Slingshots but archery as well [bowfishing and magnet fishing] some unsual stuff!!WS
> ...


LOL! Well you can fish for bows or bow for fishes but Magnet fishing is different and we build some you can fish a long way out from the bank!!WS


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!! That was a while ago if you can not recall. Actually what I am looking around for is a manufacturer who needs or wants new ideas and prototypes! We do have a bunch not only Slingshots but archery as well [bowfishing and magnet fishing] some unsual stuff!!WS
> ...


Only those with the mettle. :imslow:


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

flipgun said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


Growing sport for people around water with the very strong small magnets out today makes it possible never know what you will pull from the water!!WS


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> This guy got me into slingshots. He is an uncle of mine, and the best shooter I know in person. He shot in front of me and he is comparable to the best videos I've watched.
> He is an old timer hunter, so you can guess his style, he shoots a lot like Ruffus Husley.
> I visited him yesterday, upgraded his rubber to flats and we shot together. He said that I am not bad.....when I shot the leaf of a rose from 15m with HIS natty and rubber.... Ok, I was aiming the center of the rose and I wasn't used to his setup, but still.
> Anyway, I got into slingshots because I wanted, and still want, to become his equal or better.
> ...


Enjoyed the story.

What you experienced is that competition brings out the best in us.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


Darnit, Flipgun is being ferrous again!

Will it ever stop?

Of course, it could be worse, he could be brassy.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Steelish!! Well maybe p[astic some foam and tape!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I know what it it, as I've seen it being tried on YouTube.

The question remains "How many people are attracted to magnet fishing?" Inquiring mimes need to know.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


Actually started in England them folks got to have something to do!! They also have serious slingshot clubs scattered about that hold competitions with prize money maybe a national shoot!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Steelish!! Well maybe p[astic some foam and tape!!


Not all steel is ferrous enough to be attracted by a magnet. Some stainless steel products will be attracted, others not, or to a lesser degree, depending on their makeup, The "Max Factor" and "Kim Kardashian" line are quite attractive, depending on one's "preferences".


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


Now a history lesson (which still doesn't answer the question) is offered. Geez.

We no longer appear to live in a qualitative society, but a quantitative society (as in "Hey, bud, how many slingshots do you have?"), so we desire numbers to feel satisfied. So, you brought up the subject, and the question remains "How many people are attracted to magnet fishing?", and now the follow-up question When a metallic (obviously ferrous) object is removed from the water via magnet fishing, does one remove "scale" from it as one would a fish, before consumption ?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


That question is like how many slingshot shooters in USA!! It depends!!


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Water Snake 2 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Bet he shoots a lot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bank closed - they were engaged in some fishy business according to the Feds.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Change banks or give them a Magnet Fisher!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


One could go to the slingshot forums and glean from them how many shooters are from the USA, and that would at least give one a base number, for not all slingshooters are on forums (though they certainly should be).

Are there at least "Magnet Fishing" forums?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I found a Penny older than that in New Orleans, but she said I had to wait my turn.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


WOW did you see how many are following this maybe a manufacturer in the bunch ! Have some stuff that needs to be out in the world! Magnet fishers go to where a lot of people are in and out of the water loading and unloading boats find some high dollar glasses, rods and reels you name it!!WS


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Water Snake 2 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


Better watch PENNY she will give something soap will not help!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


Umm, at the moment, just Water Snake 2 and THWACK! are following it, and THWACK! needs to prepare breakfast - probably another bread sandwich, which all taste the same - can't figure it out...

seeya!...


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


You eat late breakfast, it is about dinner or lunch as they say!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


I go to bed "late", therefore I wake up "late" (better than waking up never), and I can do it for I'm twice retired and earned the right to do what I want when I want to, including eating. So, I'm off to the kitchen.

Bye


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

1.Tasty, fun to hunt critters / Pesky, helpful to dispatch critters.

2.Abundance of lead & steel shot (grandad did a lot of reloading) and Linatex rubber.

3.Wicked dad who hated public schools & mum who God love her never interfered. 

I've had a frame and a pocket full of slugs with me as oft3n as possible ever since.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

A kite did. 
I was looking for a new kite when a related search took me down the rabbit hole.

The kite manufacturer in question:
https://www.slingshotsports.com

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

roirizla said:


> A kite did.
> I was looking for a new kite when a related search took me down the rabbit hole.
> 
> The kite manufacturer in question:
> ...


Afraid that is how my Bowfishing boat will go!!WS


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

roirizla said:


> A kite did.
> I was looking for a new kite when a related search took me down the rabbit hole.
> 
> The kite manufacturer in question:
> ...


Darn those kites! They'll take one down the rabbit hole every time!

...and one of them almost got our great statesman Benjamin Franklin electrocuted.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Water Snake 2 said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > A kite did.
> ...


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Had Breakfast yet!!


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > roirizla said:
> ...


After building my rig I did need a bigger boat so I put 20 ft. alum. pipes along the sides made it a tri. hull.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm,welll I grew up in a small community outside of Flagstaff,AZ,out in the woods,and we all had tree fork slingshots w/bicycle tube bands and leather from wherever we could scroung it,when I was 11 or 12 we moved to a slightly larger town and while trying to fit in with city kids I was told "we don't play with kid toys" so my SS got retired to there cigar box and largely forgotten about for about 15 years when I found a wrist rocket and played around with it for a bit,got busy raising a child and being an adult forgot about them again,bout 10 years ago I saw the slingshot man video and memories of simpler times came back,and about a week after seeing the videos I found a slingshot at a flea market and took it home,looked up banding material [inner tubes aren't what they used to be] discovered a bunch of old guys still shooting,found this forum and Wow! its been on ever since.should never have listened to those city kids,,,,,,,,


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

skarrd said:


> Hmm,welll I grew up in a small community outside of Flagstaff,AZ,out in the woods,and we all had tree fork slingshots w/bicycle tube bands and leather from wherever we could scroung it,when I was 11 or 12 we moved to a slightly larger town and while trying to fit in with city kids I was told "we don't play with kid toys" so my SS got retired to there cigar box and largely forgotten about for about 15 years when I found a wrist rocket and played around with it for a bit,got busy raising a child and being an adult forgot about them again,bout 10 years ago I saw the slingshot man video and memories of simpler times came back,and about a week after seeing the videos I found a slingshot at a flea market and took it home,looked up banding material [inner tubes aren't what they used to be] discovered a bunch of old guys still shooting,found this forum and Wow! its been on ever since.should never have listened to those city kids,,,,,,,,


When you grow up in the country have a whole different outlook. When I grew up here in the Red River valley in the 40,s and 50,s there were large farms with share croppers all black families there were over 75 black families and only 5 white families some of the black boys I grew up with are still some of my best friends we had some times growing up!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

romanljc said:


> How did you become a slingshot enthusiast?


I lost the best place I had to shoot my custom revolvers and needed a shooting sport I could participate in my back yard or inside. Slingshots offered what I was looking for and actually to me offer more challenge. Soon came building catch barrels. Then came collecting as well as shooting. Now I am pretty much self sufficient as I can tie better band sets than I can possibly buy.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

